# Cape point Drum Bite--WOW



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

reported by TW'S
Surf Fishing Report:
The Cape had an exciting day. It was not enough that anglers were catching some of the first Spanish of the season and some Bluefish on metal but the Drum bite was astronomical all day long. There had already been 20 reported at 8 am and it was reported that some anglers were catching 10 each. The Drum were still biting at 9 pm and it was it was estimated there could have been up to 200 caught doing the day.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Shhhhh, never mind, too late.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Whatever happened to the idea of keeping a hot bite quiet so those that put their time in could enjoy it?


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

NC KingFisher said:


> Whatever happened to the idea of keeping a hot bite quiet so those that put their time in could enjoy it?


It went missing with so much social media.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

It is no secret. Look at the reports from any of the tackle shops.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

NC KingFisher said:


> Whatever happened to the idea of keeping a hot bite quiet so those that put their time in could enjoy it?



it was posted at the tackle shops web page . Cape Point is not a secret spot the whole world already fishes there.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

The fish are biting ..... but the sands so tore up at the beach on 44, if you don't air down you gonna get stuck, started out there today just messing round and 2 were framed out ... I turned my Jeep around and went to 48 .... a friend told me there were 5 framed out at one time today ..... the hard road before you get to the beach will rattle your teeth out .... Please air down ...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

surffshr said:


> it was posted at the tackle shops web page . Cape Point is not a secret spot the whole world already fishes there.


While you are correct, I promise a flock of internet fishermen will still descend. So many people sit at the house and watch Facebook and the internet, that it ruins it for those who put work in. Shure post the fish, but report them else where


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

River said:


> The fish are biting ..... but the sands so tore up at the beach on 44, if you don't air down you gonna get stuck, started out there today just messing round and 2 were framed out ... I turned my Jeep around and went to 48 .... a friend told me there were 5 framed out at one time today ..... the hard road before you get to the beach will rattle your teeth out .... Please air down ...


very good advice.
I saw where there are still catching drum at the point. No wonder the beach is so tore up.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

NC KingFisher said:


> While you are correct, I promise a flock of internet fishermen will still descend. So many people sit at the house and watch Facebook and the internet, that it ruins it for those who put work in. Shure post the fish, but report them else where


That is why the tackle shops do it. So those people descend into their stores....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

23mako said:


> That is why the tackle shops do it. So those people descend into their stores....


Point shut down this afternoon due to Bird Activity near Ramp 48.

See you next year.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

Garboman said:


> Point shut down this afternoon due to Bird Activity near Ramp 48.


Turn a few dozen cats loose in the area, end of bird activity.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Garboman said:


> Point shut down this afternoon due to Bird Activity near Ramp 48.
> 
> See you next year.


Damn Birds again ,


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

PierRat4Life said:


> Turn a few dozen cats loose in the area, end of bird activity.


The NPS will kill the cats...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

PierRat4Life said:


> Turn a few dozen cats loose in the area, end of bird activity.


As I’m standing on the Point ....That is exactly something Dave would say.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

23mako said:


> The NPS will kill the cats...


Not if endangered ones were let loose.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

23mako said:


> The NPS will kill the cats...


Try some Red Wolves


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> As I’m standing on the Point ....That is exactly something Dave would say.


Dave would have a link to a video


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Jollymon said:


> Dave would have a link to a video


Touché


----------



## CalypsoNotch (Jul 3, 2017)

So the point is closed this year over a damn bird again? You being serious?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok people... Think about what Garbo said... if you know the Ramps you'll get it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

DaBig2na said:


> Ok people... Think about what Garbo said... if you know the Ramps you'll get it.


I noticed it right away


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

It's not about birds turtles or anything except people control! These "A" holes don't give a damn about plovers or anything else. They really just don't like freedom! They have been after hunters for years and fishermen too. They want everyone to become "sheeple" and just follow what big liberal government says. This country is really going to hell quickly, just watch the news daily and see what is happening!

Rant over..........Sharkman [conservative-Christion- veteran


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Sheeple , big government , freedom , I knew they were behind it , Take a plover hostage and water board him till he gives the names of the Russians involved, than turn that over 
to CNN that way they'll believe it , won't work if we give it to FOX , we'll get a Special Prosecutors to investigate , This may go way up and as far back as the Kennedy Assassination


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I firmly believe Kennedy was murdered by a "radicalized plover" sir! He was seen leaving the plaza on a "rogue" turtle.
Sharkman


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Rumored that 44 will be closed in the morning due to birds 3 tenths of a mile from ramp.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

To add to what bronzbck posted

Effective midnight tonight

Funny thing is that they kept it open last year because of Shelly Island and tourists buying one week passes at 50.00 a pop to go see it.

Below copied and pasted from CHNS Facebook 

Beginning early tomorrow morning, a temporary wildlife protection area will be installed near the tip of Cape Point to protect nesting shorebirds. When the protection area is installed, Off Road Vehicles (ORV) and pedestrians will be able to travel approximately 0.70 miles south of Ramp 44. It will be the first time that the Cape Point area has had an ORV restriction in the past 660 days.
Cape Hatteras National Seashore understands the tip of Cape Point is a very important area for visitors. While it is not possible to provide an exact date for when ORV access all the way to Cape Point will be restored, be assured that Seashore staff will actively monitor the nesting shorebirds daily in order to ensure appropriate protection buffers are maintained and to be able to reopen the area as soon as possible.
Currently, there are over 26 miles of Seashore available for ORV use. Beach access updates are posted daily on our Facebook page and Twitter profile.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

CalypsoNotch said:


> So the point is closed this year over a damn bird again? You being serious?


Closed this Morning by the Park Service.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Just came off of 44. The fence is up about a hundred yards past the end of the back road and being "guarded" by a couple of NPS employees. Was told by them you can still walk out to the point "as long as your on wet sand". Ridiculous.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Like I said in the hammerhead thread.....the AS and DOW are more dangerous to HI than sharks, snakes and gators.

I know this isn't the time nor place for something political, so forgive me for this.....when that huckstering POS was campaigning, he said he was going to eliminate (parts of?) the EPA, which made for a glimmer of hope that the BS on the OBX might have a chance to be reversed. Then we could return to what some of us deemed to be normal access to a place supported by our taxes.

Guess not. After all, when questioned on why he wasn't giving us what he promised, he replied, and I quote, "I didn't promise America anything, it was all rhetoric to get elected".

Sorry, couldn't help myself, but I did enjoy the Drum Bite Wow thread, so thanks for that!!!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Hikes run said:


> Just came off of 44. The fence is up about a hundred yards past the end of the back road and being "guarded" by a couple of NPS employees. Was told by them you can still walk out to the point "as long as your on wet sand". Ridiculous.


How far a hike from the fence to the Point is it ?


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

From the end of the back road to the point about a half mile but you probably can't park at the end and leave your truck. Option would be to park at the paved lot at the beginning and walk about a mile and a half. Travel lite!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Just had a thought and I'll bet NPS would be scratching there heads on what to do about this one , Got to thinking about my years in Alaska and some places I hunted were no vehicle area 
You had to hike in and out or hire a packhorse string to take you and out , That would be a site to see all these mounted fishermen headed to the Point , heavers in hand like a Knights lance ready to do battle . Hell I'd pay to take part in the 1st Mounted Charge on the Point .


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

If you can drive all the way to the end of the back road then the walk wouldn't be that bad, I walked from the fish cleaning station Monday night and it took me about 45 minutes.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Do most not realize that if the big bad lib government wasnt in charge and everything was privatized, and had little regulation (which I assume most who are complaining lean conservative on these topics) there would be no point to fish? It would all be giant vacation homes and private beaches so the rich folk wouldn't have to see your lower to middle class butts on their beach. 

I agree the bird closures are a bit ridiculous, but let's all be realistic about which political party is more friendly to the environment, preserving and protecting nature, and holding the private sector accountable for their impact on public resources. They might be over reaching at times and I think it's our job to let them know when that is. I just think if we all thought about it we would know the alternative would not be a good idea for fish or fisherman.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

opcorn: This is going to be awhile, you'll want a :beer: too


----------



## Yallweh (Aug 6, 2017)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> Do most not realize that if the big bad lib government wasnt in charge and everything was privatized, and had little regulation (which I assume most who are complaining lean conservative on these topics) there would be no point to fish? It would all be giant vacation homes and private beaches so the rich folk wouldn't have to see your lower to middle class butts on their beach.


Amen. All one has to do is look at other coastal areas in NC where, despite centuries of tradition and precedent that the beaches should be freely accessible to the public, rich assholes and out of state right-wing legal foundations sue and stomp their feet and generally do their level best to kick the public off the beaches.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> .............They might be over reaching at times and I think it's our job to let them know when that is..


You might be on to something there......how about if “we” report a sighting of a shorebird building a sand castle on a stretch of beach in front of some deep pocket homes, and see where that goes....
BTW - the government, who has been in charge of CHNS since day one, and the private sector (island residents and business owners), worked together for the conservation and preservation of the island’s resources for years, and that went well with few discriminatory restrictions on access.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Mumbo Jumbo 

"Do most not realize that if the big bad lib government wasnt in charge and everything was privatized, and had little regulation (which I assume most who are complaining lean conservative on these topics) there would be no point to fish? It would all be giant vacation homes and private beaches so the rich folk wouldn't have to see your lower to middle class butts on their beach. 

I agree the bird closures are a bit ridiculous, but let's all be realistic about which political party is more friendly to the environment, preserving and protecting nature, and holding the private sector accountable for their impact on public resources. They might be over reaching at times and I think it's our job to let them know when that is. I just think if we all thought about it we would know the alternative would not be a good idea for fish or fisherman."

*Nope...... 2na is gonna bite his tongue on this one...
Blood is shooting from his eyes right now.*


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> Mumbo Jumbo
> 
> *Nope...... 2na is gonna bite his tongue on this one...
> Blood is shooting from his eyes right now.*


Super clever there.


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

How dare they close a portion of the beach and force people to...gasp...WALK! Don't they realize everything in the universe revolves around the elitist pricks? How can they feesh? How will they carry their beer? Fcuk a bird. They probably ain't from there anyway. And they probably spike their rods.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Cervus said:


> How dare they close a portion of the beach and force people to...gasp...WALK! Don't they realize everything in the universe revolves around the elitist pricks? How can they feesh? How will they carry their beer? Fcuk a bird. They probably ain't from there anyway. And they probably spike their rods.


And they won't have their grills for burgers , So the real Hardcore ones will hike it but they'll have to travel lite , no grill so it will be sandwiches and lite beer and only one spike and a chair .


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Jollymon said:


> And they won't have their grills for burgers , So the real Hardcore ones will hike it but they'll have to travel lite , no grill so it will be sandwiches and lite beer and only one spike and a chair .


😁


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Good lord......here we go again......get ready mods.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> Do most not realize that if the big bad lib government wasnt in charge and everything was privatized, and had little regulation (which I assume most who are complaining lean conservative on these topics) there would be no point to fish? It would all be giant vacation homes and private beaches so the rich folk wouldn't have to see your lower to middle class butts on their beach.
> 
> I agree the bird closures are a bit ridiculous, but let's all be realistic about which political party is more friendly to the environment, preserving and protecting nature, and holding the private sector accountable for their impact on public resources. They might be over reaching at times and I think it's our job to let them know when that is. I just think if we all thought about it we would know the alternative would not be a good idea for fish or fisherman.


That's pretty funny since Nixon started the EPA 


9


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

9 rock said:


> That's pretty funny since Nixon started the EPA
> 
> 
> 9


Just a one more non constitutional supported Government leech , The Federal Government just needs to set standards , Let the States do the inforcement under States Rights .


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

9 rock said:


> Mumbo_Pungo said:
> 
> 
> > Do most not realize that if the big bad lib government wasnt in charge and everything was privatized, and had little regulation (which I assume most who are complaining lean conservative on these topics) there would be no point to fish? It would all be giant vacation homes and private beaches so the rich folk wouldn't have to see your lower to middle class butts on their beach.
> ...


Most people associate big government with libs/Dems. That's what I was referring too. When people complain about bird sanctuaries they are not referring to conservatives (or I highly doubt it). Either way, it's not hard to see which party priortizes the environment more if you look at recent history. Just look at NC's recent governments and their enviro policy.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> Most people associate big government with libs/Dems. That's what I was referring too. When people complain about bird sanctuaries they are not referring to conservatives (or I highly doubt it). Either way, it's not hard to see which party priortizes the environment more if you look at recent history. Just look at NC's recent governments and their enviro policy.



Please elaborate on how the recent state government in NC has pushed an anti environmental agenda and also please present irrefutable evidence that the environment is worse now in NC than it was when it was a democratic powerhouse. 

How does the democratic party prioritize the environment? By paying money to their political cronies like Obama did with Solynda? 

Please use a little critical thinking before posting extremely oversimplified political statements.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Yallweh said:


> Amen. All one has to do is look at other coastal areas in NC where, despite centuries of tradition and precedent that the beaches should be freely accessible to the public, rich assholes and out of state right-wing legal foundations sue and stomp their feet and generally do their level best to kick the public off the beaches.


Which beaches are you referring to? Figure Eight? Wrightsville? I can tell you that most of the people who own property in those places are limousine liberals.


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

23mako said:


> please present irrefutable evidence that the environment is worse now in NC than it was when it was a democratic powerhouse.


Here's a couple appetizers:

-State Senate cuts to DEQ (formerly DENR).
-Only 4 of 22 marine finfish are classified as viable in NC.
-GenX and associated chemicals in the Cape Fear River and beyond.


----------



## Yallweh (Aug 6, 2017)

23mako said:


> Which beaches are you referring to? Figure Eight? Wrightsville? I can tell you that most of the people who own property in those places are limousine liberals.


Emerald Isle. Google "Nies vs. Town of Emerald Isle". I don't know their politics(and didn't comment on them), but they got a legal assist from the Pacific Legal Foundation, which describes itself as:

_Pacific Legal Foundation is the first and oldest conservative/libertarian public interest law firm in the United States. PLF was established for the purpose of defending and promoting individual and economic freedom in the courts._


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

23mako said:


> Please elaborate on how the recent state government in NC has pushed an anti environmental agenda and also please present irrefutable evidence that the environment is worse now in NC than it was when it was a democratic powerhouse.
> 
> How does the democratic party prioritize the environment? By paying money to their political cronies like Obama did with Solynda?
> 
> Please use a little critical thinking before posting extremely oversimplified political statements.


Duke Energy Fiasco under McCrory. enough said. 

i do not think the environment in nc is worse now. I also never said that it was. Dont make things up just so you can have me answer questions about something i didnt say. Nice try though. 

The Clean Energy Plan. Trump is essentially killing this program put in place by oboma
Car emission standards. Trump is trying to get rid of the new standards that were supposed to go into place set by Obama
Trumps budget proposes many cuts to the EPA budget and programs under it. 
Scott Pruit is the head of the EPA appointed by trump. 
Trump has cut or plans to cut the size of national monuments.
Trump has or plans to allow companies access to federal land for the purpose of mining fossil fuels. 

Now a question for you. Please explain how the republican party prioritizes the environment above and beyond the democratic party? look forward to hearing this answer btw.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

9 rock said:


> That's pretty funny since Nixon started the EPA
> 
> 
> 9


He was the one that also said we have to have an off road plan. Result-permits and restricted areas


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Cervus said:


> Here's a couple appetizers:
> 
> -State Senate cuts to DEQ (formerly DENR). *Yes cuts that probably needed to happen because of an extremely bloated state budget. Do you remember when Beverly Purdue raided the lottery system to cover her budget shortfalls? And even with that big budget they didn't do a damn thing about *
> -Only 4 of 22 marine finfish are classified as viable in NC. *This has been going on much longer than any Republican has been in a leadership position in Raleigh. Do you know who Marc Basnight is? He was the godfather of marine fisheries in the 90s and had a big D next to his name.*
> -GenX and associated chemicals in the Cape Fear River and beyond.


 *GenX and pollution in the cape fear river has been a problem for decades. The release of GenX into the Cape Fear River for more than 30 years contaminated drinking water for more than 200,000 people in the Wilmington area, including White and his family.

Dan River was the same way. These places had been known as problems for a long time. Only when Republicans became in charge did it become an issue. Why don't you look up Wendell Murphy? He was also a good ole democrat and his effects on the Cape Fear River.
*


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> Duke Energy Fiasco under McCrory. enough said.
> 
> i do not think the environment in nc is worse now. I also never said that it was. Dont make things up just so you can have me answer questions about something i didnt say. Nice try though.
> 
> ...


I never said the Republican party prioritizes the environment so don't get your panties in a wad there keyboard warrior. 

Yes, Obama's masterful green energy plan. Ethanol has really turned out to be a home run! Just look at all those former grasslands in Iowa that used to hold plenty of carbon that were plowed up to grow corn for Ethanol. Yeah Obama is the man!

I think doing away with almost anything done by Obama is probably good policy. He really did a number on our healthcare system and anything else he put in place is probably no different. 

Again EPA = bloated government budget. 

Companies have routinely used national lands for mining, logging, etc. Do you live in a fully solar powered house? I hope your car engine doesn't use gasoline or you rely on Duke Energy to power your AC/ 

And what ever become of the Duke Energy Fiasco. Was McCrory ever held liable or found guilty of anything?


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Yallweh said:


> Emerald Isle. Google "Nies vs. Town of Emerald Isle". I don't know their politics(and didn't comment on them), but they got a legal assist from the Pacific Legal Foundation, which describes itself as:
> 
> _Pacific Legal Foundation is the first and oldest conservative/libertarian public interest law firm in the United States. PLF was established for the purpose of defending and promoting individual and economic freedom in the courts._


I will check this out later. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

NC has the 7th longest coastline in the USA at 301 miles.
Plenty of beach to fish from.
I cant see the problem with a few weeks closure here and there.
You get out what you put in so if you cant be bothered to move a bit well......i guess the option is to sit and whinge about it.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

23mako said:


> > I never said the Republican party prioritizes the environment so don't get your panties in a wad there keyboard warrior.
> >
> > Yes, Obama's masterful green energy plan. Ethanol has really turned out to be a home run! Just look at all those former grasslands in Iowa that used to hold plenty of carbon that were plowed up to grow corn for Ethanol. Yeah Obama is the man!
> >
> ...


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

The democratic party is a farce. They use the green energy fiasco in order to funnel money to their cronies and special interest groups. It is called politics. I'll be happy to admit that both political parties do it.

No, the democratic party is not more beneficial to fish and fishermen then Republicans. What kind of fantasy land do you live in? If the Sierra Club or Audobon Society (which are for the most part card carrying members of the democratic party) had their way there would be no fishing or hunting allowed anywhere. 

It does invalidate your argument. If you are so concerned about the environment and the effects of fossil fuels (all the meanwhile singing Obama's praises) than I strongly encourage you to lead everyone in your cause and adopt a carbon neutral lifestyle. Or at the very least procure your energy from someone besides Duke Energy. Maybe you could install solar panels on your house or a windmill in your yard to generate the electricity you need. If everyone who believe strongly in renewable energy did this it might begin to make better economic sense. 

There are plenty of ways to generate energy now that are economical and would provide long term jobs. The main one being nuclear. Renewable forms of energy such as solar and wind are still not economical without significant government subsidies. I am leery of government subsidies in general (whether it be green energy or defense contracts) as I find them inherently corrupt and wasteful. 

I will agree to disagree with you. We just think different ways. Tight lines.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Uhm, folks, have you forgotten that the issue is about closing an area that a certain segment of our society pays taxes to support, and now fees for use?...over one stinkin' bird!

It ain't about labels aimed at either side of the aisle, past or present, so might as well get over that issue. Hell, even I can suggest that the Dems put forth an effort to have Nixon elected.

For my money, it's an inane issue of protecting a bird that's become quite adaptive to setting up shop elsewhere. It's also an unproven issue of how these measures, and fees, and restrictions serve to protect and preserve any resources, or helps to save the environment.

Well there you go, I've opened myself up to all the tree huggers who are hell bent on abusing the English language in their efforts to save the world.

Where is George Carlin when we need him.....


----------



## Yallweh (Aug 6, 2017)

Fossil fuel production also benefits from government subsidies.

Anyway, my point would be that you have to look beyond party labels and at the underlying ideology. The GOP is, in general, for laissez faire capitalism and the Democrats are(at least nominally) in favor of slightly more managed capitalism. If you left it entirely to the free market, big money from DC, Raleigh, and out of state would soon see to it that the shoreline was clogged with huge houses and the centuries-old legal precedents were overturned to keep your butt off the beach. The danger of this only grows over time-the Triangle is currently under serious consideration for Amazon's HQ2 and a major Apple campus. Either of those will bring a boatload of new out-of-state workers with very high incomes, many of whom would be delighted to use that money to keep the public off the beach. On an individual level they are probably mostly left-leaning, but that's beside the point, which is that the only real way to maintain your access to the beach is to use the power of the government to constrain the market. 

I think everyone on here can probably agree that the bird closures get out of hand at times, but even right now, you have some limited access to the point. If some tech oligarch pays to change the law and builds his dream house out there, you won't have any access. None.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Take the Politics to the Lounge. 

The Point is closed to vehicular traffic End of Story..... I was "over it" when I left Friday, because i was pretty much done until the Fall. 

It can still be fished if you want to walk it down the tide line. No more multiple spiked up rods in front of trucks. Praise Jesus!!!!!

Now the SERIOUS Drummers who will walk it can fish in peace, without any obstructions.

All one really needs is a rod a couple extra reels, sinkers. rigs and bait in a backpack.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

23mako said:


> The democratic party is a farce. They use the green energy fiasco in order to funnel money to their cronies and special interest groups. It is called politics. I'll be happy to admit that both political parties do it.
> 
> No, the democratic party is not more beneficial to fish and fishermen then Republicans. What kind of fantasy land do you live in? If the Sierra Club or Audobon Society (which are for the most part card carrying members of the democratic party) had their way there would be no fishing or hunting allowed anywhere.
> 
> ...


I was not singing Obama's praises, i was merely pointing out some environmental policies he put in place that Trump is reversing. You failed to point out how any of those reversals will benefit the environment (which has a direct impact on Me, You, and wildlife health). This does not mean i agree with Obama or the democratic party on everything. I do however believe when it comes to the environment that currently the democratic party is more beneficial to things i care about like clean air and water. Which in turn is more beneficial to wildlife and my health. 

Sorry, it doesnt invalidate my argument. just because I am not economically able to build a house that runs on renewable energy doesnt mean i cant push for greener energy policies.

Im still waiting for you to explain how republican policies are more beneficial to the environment and wildlife than democratic ones.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Yallweh said:


> Fossil fuel production also benefits from government subsidies.
> 
> Anyway, my point would be that you have to look beyond party labels and at the underlying ideology. The GOP is, in general, for laissez faire capitalism and the Democrats are(at least nominally) in favor of slightly more managed capitalism. If you left it entirely to the free market, big money from DC, Raleigh, and out of state would soon see to it that the shoreline was clogged with huge houses and the centuries-old legal precedents were overturned to keep your butt off the beach.


This was my point.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

When the hell did this become a political forum? This site is supposed to be about FISHING! There are plenty of other sites out there specifically for you to post your views on government. I, for one, don't give a rat's ass about anyone's political views on this site and strongly suggest you all take it somewhere else and leave us folks who want to discuss fishing here to do just that.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hikes run said:


> When the hell did this become a political forum? This site is supposed to be about FISHING! There are plenty of other sites out there specifically for you to post your views on government. I, for one, don't give a rat's ass about anyone's political views on this site and strongly suggest you all take it somewhere else and leave us folks who want to discuss fishing here to do just that.


I was wondering the same thing myself Hike, what does joining the Republican Party do to add to your distance, when you sit on a couch 11 months out of the Year and throw your heaver a couple times a year. I am willing to bet $$$$ that I can out cast with 8+Bait every single member of Congress and the Senate and the White House.....These fellas in Washington just can not seem to make a reel hum.....only one who knows what she is doing is the Wife of the POTUS....She is Hot


Bad Ass Drum Bite the last couple weeks and most of the Politicos on this thread were absent. 

Guess I will have to go off to the Secret Spots to eke out a few more Drum to hold me until September.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Im also pissed because i had to cancel my trip to cape lookout this past weekend due to weather. I was ready to try out my new heaver outfit (which i put together with lots of advice and input from this forum, so thanks all for that). Now Surf fishing will have to wait until probably September or November. Wish I lived closer to the beach, maybe one day.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Mumbo Jumbo, The Point isn't the only place to fish, contrary to popular beliefs ...
Two pals who were fishin the Point also fished 55 and a "secret spot" with a ramp number in the 30s... (I ain't tellin) they proceeded to catch a Drum or two, and beach 8 Cobia two of which were Keepers and were immediately killed and thrown into some hot grease.

Aside from the Drum bite I have no desire to be there. They ( park service ) will probably open it back up in July sometime ..

Weather should never be a problem... just because it rained a bit should have not influenced your decision to go... unless you are one of those " fair weather" fishermen.

If it gets to raining to hard I go get in the truck ... when it passes I go back to fishing ... I wathched Garbo beach two citations in shorts and a heavy Grundens rain jacket on. Thursday I think it was.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> Mumbo Jumbo, The Point isn't the only place to fish, contrary to popular beliefs ...
> Two pals who were fishin the Point also fished 55 and a "secret spot" with a ramp number in the 30s... (I ain't tellin) they proceeded to catch a Drum or two, and beach 8 Cobia two of which were Keepers and were immediately killed and thrown into some hot grease.
> 
> Aside from the Drum bite I have no desire to be there. They ( park service ) will probably open it back up in July sometime ..
> ...


Rain and 15+ south winds blowing right down the beach is no fun to me. Especially when there were two women going on this trip who had never been to CALO before (talk about a recipe for disaster). I love to surf fish but unfortunately only get 2-4 chances a year to do it. I have also been out at cape lookout in mid January, in the rain, fishing for trout at the jetty from the surf. 

Ill be doing plenty of fishing in the mean time, just not from the surf. Lucky for me I have recently gotten into fishing for big flatheads the last 2-3 years. They are the freshwater bull drum imo. They will keep me occupied over the summer until i can make it back to CALO or Ocracoke in the fall. 

One of my problems is i have gotten into so many types of fishing. Between specs, drum, bream, bass, crappie, catfish, and surf fishing in general its hard to allocate as much time as i would like to each.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

So, if you go out 44 to the fence enclosure, can you park on the beach there? I guess if you do you have to be off the beach at 900?

If you park at the lot, then you have a longer walk but can stay as long as you want?

Another question, NPS considers the roads and ramps as part of the beach for time purposes correct?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

A little politics is ok,but every comment with politics on a fishing board don't cut it.............


----------

